# Mount for 2011 chevorlet



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Have a 6 rod holder cooler rack that was built by rays racks in maneo. Seeing how ray is out of buisness, did anybody take it over? Need a mount for front of 2011 Chevrolet. I live near rockingham, NC. Maybe somebody can recomend a shop that can build one for me.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

if you want your present set up modified to fit the new truck any welding shop worth it's salt should be able to make/modify a mount to fit it... check at your local boat shop and find out who does their welding, they'll have experience doing aluminum...


----------

